# Looking to Adopt Neutered Male in Ohio



## rimjet (Dec 3, 2015)

I have two girls who are going to be three years old next month. They're still going strong but I'm afraid that one is going to pass before the other and I would like to start keeping males. I originally adopted the two sisters to keep my rat Lapis company (she passed on in december) and they all adjusted to each other and were best friends within the hour so I don't have any reason to see why they wouldn't accept a new cage mate.

I say Ohio but I am willing to travel for a rattie bud. Preferably not so far away that I'd have to fly because I don't really know if I'd trust an airline with a rat like that. East Coast is pretty doable but it's even better if you can meet me halfway.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh try this! http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?346658-Connor-Needs-a-Home-(


----------



## rimjet (Dec 3, 2015)

I actually posted in that topic, haven't heard back so I thought I'd make my own too.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

rimjet said:


> I actually posted in that topic, haven't heard back so I thought I'd make my own too.


 Oh sorry. I should have checked.


----------



## Nellkins122 (Jun 15, 2017)

I have 3 neutered males in Pennsylvania looking for a home.


----------

